# possibly the coolest torch i have seen in a while.



## drop bear (Mar 5, 2015)

SRT7 - 960 lumens Nitecore The most advanced precision made flashlights in the world

My brother developed a recent interest in camping and bought this thing because he is the sort of guy who thinks he needs that to cook noodles at night.

But having a quick play this is possibly the coolest torch i have seen.

Ok.900 lumens is almost standard these days. But the set up is cool. There is a dial/ring in the front that sets the mode. And then an on off switch at the back. So it is super quick to go from function to function and has a brightness dial.

you get three different colors and white and a strobe and flashing red blue light.

Um. Something about having a torch being good because attackers can be spotted from far away and you don't trip over stuff as much.

I find the strobe pretty hit and miss by the way. You blast some people and they just don't care.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 5, 2015)

They're showing it as a dive light, so that's how I view it...

The color changing stuff makes me say "So what?", and this "feature" means it has too many moving parts. In diving, every moving part is a failure point. More places to leak. At 40m you're under 5 atmospheres of pressure. A tiny leak at the surface is a gusher at 40m. And since their site says 40m at one place and 30m in another, it might simply implode at 40m.

If you want a light as a defensive weapon, get something like this. It's brighter (although there are brighter - 3000 and 5000 lumen can lights are becoming more common), the 6 degree beam WILL make you see stars, has an 8 hour run time, the battery pack can be used as a club, and the light head as a flexible weapon.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2015)

drop bear said:


> SRT7 - 960 lumens Nitecore The most advanced precision made flashlights in the world
> 
> My brother developed a recent interest in camping and bought this thing because he is the sort of guy who thinks he needs that to cook noodles at night.
> 
> ...



Very cool...but whatever you do....don't let Carol touch it


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 5, 2015)

The colors actually serve a purpose, though I can't necessarily recall what purpose all of them are. Red doesn't effect your night vision like a regular white would, so if you're moving around the dark and need some light, but want to preserve your night vision, it's a better choice. I have a red filter that I can pop on my lights for that purpose. 

The other colors, I don't remember, one of them, I think creates contrast with blood, for people who hunt dawn or dusk and are trying to find something they shot in poor light.

Not sure on the others, but I think it's actually a pretty good feature, maybe not for a dive light. It gets really dark here in the winters and I have a strange obsession with tactical torches like this. It's been years since I bought a new one, mine are all in 200-300 lumen range.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 5, 2015)

Red also attracts less insects.

There is a simpler one the 6 without all the colors But i love the gadget factor.


----------



## K-man (Mar 5, 2015)

drop bear said:


> SRT7 - 960 lumens Nitecore The most advanced precision made flashlights in the world
> 
> My brother developed a recent interest in camping and bought this thing because he is the sort of guy who thinks he needs that to cook noodles at night.
> 
> ...


I reckon it looks great ... even if a bit expensive, unless you have a good reason for spending that sort of money.


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Very cool...but whatever you do....don't let Carol touch it



My propensity for breaking unbreakable flashlights is legendary  

Tactial flashlights are not my fave at camp, though.   As a tactical flashlight, they are fine.  You want a bright light to white out the night vision of a potential bad guy, or scare away vermin, that's fine.  Want something in your hand while walking to the bath house, also fine.  But for routine stuff around camp like cooking noodles at night,  not so good.  You often need both hands when cooking food or working with the fire pit.  A headlamp that can be angled down is much more practical, and a bright LED lantern is extremely useful for providing ambient light both inside and outside of the tent.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2015)

Carol said:


> My propensity for breaking unbreakable flashlights is legendary
> 
> Tactial flashlights are not my fave at camp, though.   As a tactical flashlight, they are fine.  You want a bright light to white out the night vision of a potential bad guy, or scare away vermin, that's fine.  Want something in your hand while walking to the bath house, also fine.  But for routine stuff around camp like cooking noodles at night,  not so good.  You often need both hands when cooking food or working with the fire pit.  A headlamp that can be angled down is much more practical, and a bright LED lantern is extremely useful for providing ambient light both inside and outside of the tent.



and how many of those have you killed


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 5, 2015)

Carol said:


> My propensity for breaking unbreakable flashlights is legendary
> 
> Tactial flashlights are not my fave at camp, though.   As a tactical flashlight, they are fine.  You want a bright light to white out the night vision of a potential bad guy, or scare away vermin, that's fine.  Want something in your hand while walking to the bath house, also fine.  But for routine stuff around camp like cooking noodles at night,  not so good.  You often need both hands when cooking food or working with the fire pit.  A headlamp that can be angled down is much more practical, and a bright LED lantern is extremely useful for providing ambient light both inside and outside of the tent.



To build on this...  A camp axe and a battle axe can both be used either to chop wood or to slay enemies.  But each is better suited to its intended purpose; the battle axe has longer range, typically more weight, etc. while the camp axe is shaped to split wood, usually is smaller for the chores around camp, and so on.

I'm not personally a fan of head lights except for riding a bike; there go where you look... which may not be exactly useful for me.  I like lanterns for general purposes, longer flashlights like a full size (I think I better whisper) Maglites that can be easily tucked under my arm freeing up both hands, or lamps that can clip on clothes and be angled, like THIS one from Streamlight for use around a campsite.

For work -- I like one that's a bit longer than my fist.  I'm not a fan of all the fancy crenelations or other things to make it more "tactikewl" -- if I've got to hit you with my light, things are pretty FUBAR, and I'm probably going to regret not having a full size light that can substitute for a baton if needed.  A few lumps on it ain't gonna make that big a difference!  I do like something to minimize rolling when it falls.  My Streamlight (why, yes, I am a fan of Streamlight... mostly because they've held up for me well, and they've stood behind the products) Stinger has a little octagonal collar that helps.  (Maglite is also good and solid... unless Carol is nearby.)  Gunlights are great -- but not a substitute for other lights.

For either use -- I'm a fan of LEDs over bulbs now.  They are hugely less likely to fail due to the bulb and the batteries last longer.

One other thing occurs to me -- for camp and some other purposes, there really can be such a thing as "too bright."  I don't want the night lit up like the day in camp...  I don't need a light like the sun inside my tent.  I need enough to change clothes, get to bed, etc.  If I'm wanting to read -- I want a light on the page, not filling the world.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 5, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> One other thing occurs to me -- for camp and some other purposes, there really can be such a thing as "too bright."  I don't want the night lit up like the day in camp...  I don't need a light like the sun inside my tent.  I need enough to change clothes, get to bed, etc.  If I'm wanting to read -- I want a light on the page, not filling the world.



When we're diving in a cave, there is no such thing as "too bright". But when we're diving at night, there certainly is. A 150-200 lumen light is plenty for a night dive. If I turn on a cave light at night, all the nocturnal critters decide it's daytime and go back into the reef.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 6, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> When we're diving in a cave, there is no such thing as "too bright". But when we're diving at night, there certainly is. A 150-200 lumen light is plenty for a night dive. If I turn on a cave light at night, all the nocturnal critters decide it's daytime and go back into the reef.



I am looking at this from a security view. Where i would be happy to set fire to things with it.

But on that topic. One thing I like is ir has a dial to ajust the brightness. You don't have to multi press the on button like a lot of torches 


And then it is set at that brightness the next time you turn it on.


----------



## Carol (Mar 6, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> and how many of those have you killed



Hmm...so far, one cheapo lantern, and probably two cheapo headlamps.


jks9199 said:


> To build on this...  A camp axe and a battle axe can both be used either to chop wood or to slay enemies.  But each is better suited to its intended purpose; the battle axe has longer range, typically more weight, etc. while the camp axe is shaped to split wood, usually is smaller for the chores around camp, and so on.
> 
> I'm not personally a fan of head lights except for riding a bike; there go where you look... which may not be exactly useful for me.  I like lanterns for general purposes, longer flashlights like a full size (I think I better whisper) Maglites that can be easily tucked under my arm freeing up both hands, or lamps that can clip on clothes and be angled, like THIS one from Streamlight for use around a campsite.
> 
> ...



This is part of the reason why  angled headlamps lamps are important.  Even the cheapo Energizer lamps have multiple intensities and can be angled down.  This means when moving about camp, you can send the light down to illuminate the ground below you (more likely to trip over a root or a rock than run in to a tree.....)  but it also has the benefit of directing the light away from another person's eyes so you don't white-out the night vision of your camp mate.

I also agree about too bright inside the tent.  I bought a cheapo 500 lumen lantern at a Job Lot store.  It had a high and low setting but I found inside my tent, even the low was too bright.   And, um, since I broke that too :blush: its replacement has a dial.


----------



## Carol (Mar 6, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> and how many of those have you killed



Hey!  It was the rain -- not my hands of doom -- ultimately killed my cheapo lantern.   I only kill unbreakable flashlights.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2015)

Carol said:


> Hey!  It was the rain -- not my hands of doom -- ultimately killed my cheapo lantern.   I only kill unbreakable flashlights.



yeah...... likely story


----------



## Carol (Mar 6, 2015)

Trust me with your guns.
Trust me with your knives.
Trust me with your children.

NEVER trust me with your Mag Lites


----------

